# Best beer program windows



## mrsupraboy (12/5/14)

Now before everyone jumps to conclusions. I've read up and currently use BeerSmith. The other day I went to a brew club and saw a program for Mac which looked alot better the BeerSmith which they said they will never make for Windows and I'll never by a mac so I will never obviously use that program. I also had a skim over at brew mate to. 

I was wondering is BeerSmith the best one or is there better programs out there for windows


----------



## Camo6 (12/5/14)

I use beersmith2 but IMO while its more precise its also easier to overlook something that'll throw your figures off.
I've also used brewmate and reckon its fantastic considering its free.


----------



## bignath (13/5/14)

_Beertools Pro is also very good. Crazy accurate once its setup properly, but I (Iike many) tend to primarily use Beersmith._


----------

